# Wanted: Wyndham Ocean Blvd June 7-11



## Designerd (May 6, 2015)

Looking for Wyndham Ocean Blvd Myrtle Beach, SC for check in on June 7 - checkout June 11 for my friend.

Prefer 2 bedroom but 1 bedroom with pullout soft will do.
Prefer Tower 1, 2  

thank you,
Deborah


----------

